# Nikon D3200 or Canon 1200D or any other ??



## ashs1 (May 25, 2014)

Hey everyone !! I need yet another help from you guys as i have zero knowledge on DSLRs/ 

My friend is planning to upgrade from a P&S to a DSLR. He's not into Serious photography, but would like to keep it as a hobby. He has some experience with his old crappy P&S, but i am afraid its days are over after it broke into pieces ( long story   )
He's now planning to buy a DSLR in the 25k-35k Range. His main usage will be ( as stated by him ):  Casual photography( indoors & outdoors ) & some ocassional wildlife photography.
He's not very keen on Video recording features as he won't be using it much.

As of now, he has currently shortlisted Canon 1200D & Nikon D3200. ( *snapsort.com/compare/Canon-EOS-1200D-vs-Nikon-D3200 )

Some of his friends have suggested him to take canon products as apparently acc. to them, Nikon camera gets slower with time  . I am not sure about the truthfulness of this statement, but i'll leave this up to you guys.

Which one among these two models would you think is best suited for him ? IF there are some other models that are better, pls do suggest them here ( & the reasons for suggesting them ).
He'll be getting the camera by this month's end .

Thanks for all the help.
Regards
Ash


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2014)

1200d.


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2014)

Budget is 25-35 as a whole or for just DSLR+kit and he will get zoom lens later for wildlife ...

frankly wildlife starts from 300mm soo a minimum 70-300 is required..

I suggest him getting D5100 or 600D kit for now and save for  Tamron 70-300 VC uSD or nikon 55-300VR or nikon 70-300VR which ever comes in his budget.


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2014)

There's this 5100 too...


----------



## ashs1 (May 25, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Budget is 25-35 as a whole or for just DSLR+kit and he will get zoom lens later for wildlife ...



hmm..I've messaged him about this.( whether the budget is just for DSLR or for with lens)..as soon as i get the message, i'll post his answer here. 

P.S : I forgot to mention this on the main post that whether this was a good offer on 1200D (Body + 18-55mm + 55-250mm Twin Lens @ 31.4k ) : *www.amazon.in/Canon-Digital-Camera-18-55mm-55-250mm/dp/B00JB0IZHU?tag=googinhydr18418-21


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2014)

1200D is not that good compared to 600D ...I wont suggest going for 1200D ....if only you are too tempt with that dual lens combo then maybe its  a deal ...but as I said 250mm is slightly less for birding if thats the reason you want a zoom lens


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> 1200D is not that good compared to 600D ...I wont suggest going for 1200D ....if only you are too tempt with that dual lens combo then maybe its  a deal ...but as I said 250mm is slightly less for birding if thats the reason you want a zoom lens



I agree . For Birding or WildLife or Moon-photography , one should have at least 300mm , specially birding. 
At times , I Find even 300mm way too less when it comes to birding.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 25, 2014)

Recently Tech Guru had discussion about these two!

Check their youtube channel-
TechGuruAwaaz


----------



## nac (May 25, 2014)

Is he really wants a DSLR? If he is not serious, most likely the dslr will be collecting dust...


----------



## kaz (May 27, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Recently Tech Guru had discussion about these two!
> 
> Check their youtube channel-
> TechGuruAwaaz


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 27, 2014)

kaz said:


>



Yep same episode they have mentioned the differences and what type is best for you!

Pardon me but I don't now even D of DSLR photography!Yep but these tech journalist are very reputed and won't advice any wrong!


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2014)

Sorry but I dont belive a DSLR is just a tech gadget ....even a 5 years old DSLR can produce same professional picture that a new one can produce ...you can not compare them like that

only a proper photographer can advice you about a DSLR


----------



## Hrishi (May 28, 2014)

People concentrate too much on the tech jargons and less on the art. One needs to understand that photography is an art . though recently technology has brought a new level of it but still the basic remains the same.


----------



## kaz (May 28, 2014)

But having the best gears really makes the difference


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] ...best gear...best DSLR cost 3 lakh Rs. ...I dont have that much money  

we always buy best in our budget  which is still a compromise


----------



## Hrishi (May 28, 2014)

^haha . best in budget.


----------



## kaz (May 28, 2014)

Yeah [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] that's correct


----------



## The Incinerator (May 28, 2014)

One thing I have learnt and that is ANYTHING is too less for birding or wildlife.


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2014)

[MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] ....you are 100% correct ...no reach is good enough


----------



## ashs1 (May 29, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Budget is 25-35 as a whole or for just DSLR+kit and he will get zoom lens later for wildlife ...
> 
> frankly wildlife starts from 300mm soo a minimum 70-300 is required..
> 
> I suggest him getting D5100 or 600D kit for now and save for  Tamron 70-300 VC uSD or nikon 55-300VR or nikon 70-300VR which ever comes in his budget.





sujoyp said:


> Budget is 25-35 as a whole or for just DSLR+kit and he will get zoom lens later for wildlife ...
> 
> frankly wildlife starts from 300mm soo a minimum 70-300 is required..
> 
> I suggest him getting D5100 or 600D kit for now and save for  Tamron 70-300 VC uSD or nikon 55-300VR or nikon 70-300VR which ever comes in his budget.



sorry for the late reply..

he said that his max budget would be upto 40k. & as of now, he has no plans on buying the zoom lens separately as he just wants to maintain photography as his hobby..he, however said that, later after he starts earning , he may consider it..but, as of now, no forseeable plans for buying separate lens. . He's hoping to buy a decent lens too within 40k.

how about this one : *www.amazon.in/Canon-Digital-Black-18-55-Camera/dp/B00GUHNAQ8?tag=googinhydr18418-21 ?




nac said:


> Is he really wants a DSLR? If he is not serious, most likely the dslr will be collecting dust...



 honestly speaking..i think he may end bored by the dslr after a few years..( hopefully, i am wrong )..its that stage of his life where he's getting choked with his engineering life & wants to explore something.


----------



## kaz (May 29, 2014)

EOS 600D or 1200D will fit in his budget with an extra zoom lens....
If he needs to shot videos more get him a D3300 with an additional 55-200mm lens which is worth 8k now...



Spoiler



There's that "easy panorama in D3300 too"



Ask him if he really needs a DSLR? Because there are other options like RX100, FZ200, SX50, P770, G16 or a GoPro if someone from US can get him one


----------



## nac (May 29, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> honestly speaking..i think he may end bored by the dslr after a few years..( hopefully, i am wrong )..its that stage of his life where he's getting choked with his engineering life & wants to explore something.


If this is the case, it's better he goes with 1100D with kit for about 19k and save the rest. If he gets interested in photography later, he can buy a new lens/better body etc... If he gets bored, he can sell his gear and go for compact. If he couldn't resist spending his whole budget , then he can get dual lens kit for 26k and with rest of the money, some accessories. May be even another lens. That's his choice.


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2014)

If he is not a kind of person who always takes pics in parties, holidays, travelling then he may not be too much interested in photography ....or he maybe just another guy who fell for the quality DSLR produces but dont know the actual effort needed to take them 

Tell him to get Canon 1100D+twin lens kit for now....and let him explore the world ....if he gets too much interested in next one year he can just sell his 1100D body and get a advanced one


----------



## sunil.001 (May 29, 2014)

I've also read many reviews about Canon 1200D and none were positive.
My preference would be Nikon 5100 > Nikon D3200 > Canon 600D > Canon 1100D (Sorry Canon 1200D, you could not make it).

I would suggest your friend to go for Nikon 5100 without any additional lens and save. Explore your photography skills and decide whether you want to stick to DSLR. If your interest in photography does not fade away, go for the lens best suited for your kind of photography.


----------

